# Whitewater Dogs



## joelbolden (Mar 28, 2021)

View attachment 204924 View attachment 204925 View attachment 204926 View attachment 204927 View attachment 204928 View attachment 204929 View attachment 204930 View attachment 204931 View attachment 204932 View attachment 204933 View attachment 204933 Yesterday was the 53rd running of the Red Moshannon Downriver Race here in Central Pennsylvania. It's always held the last Saturday in March and is a huge event involving primitive camping and the race.  This year there were 216 boats of various types entered.  The human age limit is from 11(with mentor-80+; and there's always various pets along for the ride.  This year it was only dogs....I've seen parrots, hawks and the odd Emu braving the class III rapids.   I ended up taking over a thousand pics; edited down to 569 that I posted.  Here are the water dogs...View attachment 204914 View attachment 204914 View attachment 204915 View attachment 204916 View attachment 204917 View attachment 204918 View attachment 204919 View attachment 204920 View attachment 204921 View attachment 204922 View attachment 204923


----------



## Space Face (Mar 28, 2021)

joelbolden said:


> View attachment 204924 View attachment 204925 View attachment 204926 View attachment 204927 View attachment 204928 View attachment 204929 View attachment 204930 View attachment 204931 View attachment 204932 View attachment 204933 View attachment 204933 Yesterday was the 53rd running of the Red Moshannon Downriver Race here in Central Pennsylvania. It's always held the last Saturday in March and is a huge event involving primitive camping and the race.  This year there were 216 boats of various types entered.  The human age limit is from 11(with mentor-80+; and there's always various pets along for the ride.  This year it was only dogs....I've seen parrots, hawks and the odd Emu braving the class III rapids.   I ended up taking over a thousand pics; edited down to 569 that I posted.  Here are the water dogs...View attachment 204914 View attachment 204914 View attachment 204915 View attachment 204916 View attachment 204917 View attachment 204918 View attachment 204919 View attachment 204920 View attachment 204921 View attachment 204922 View attachment 204923




None of the attachments are working for me.  Forum Error Message on each one.


----------



## joelbolden (Mar 29, 2021)

Yeah, I had problems with the download.  Tried to delete the whole post but couldn't.  Here's the pics.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice set/ Looks like everyone was having fun.


----------



## Winona (Apr 1, 2021)

Looks like fun, but cold!


----------



## joelbolden (Apr 1, 2021)

Nah.  It was 68F and sunny.  Other years though.....


----------



## terri (Apr 1, 2021)

Omg, they are having a blast!   I love their life jackets, too.   Nice shooting, and fun set!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 2, 2021)

Nice set.....


----------



## Space Face (Apr 2, 2021)

Space Face said:


> joelbolden said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 204924 View attachment 204925 View attachment 204926 View attachment 204927 View attachment 204928 View attachment 204929 View attachment 204930 View attachment 204931 View attachment 204932 View attachment 204933 View attachment 204933 Yesterday was the 53rd running of the Red Moshannon Downriver Race here in Central Pennsylvania. It's always held the last Saturday in March and is a huge event involving primitive camping and the race.  This year there were 216 boats of various types entered.  The human age limit is from 11(with mentor-80+; and there's always various pets along for the ride.  This year it was only dogs....I've seen parrots, hawks and the odd Emu braving the class III rapids.   I ended up taking over a thousand pics; edited down to 569 that I posted.  Here are the water dogs...View attachment 204914 View attachment 204914 View attachment 204915 View attachment 204916 View attachment 204917 View attachment 204918 View attachment 204919 View attachment 204920 View attachment 204921 View attachment 204922 View attachment 204923
> ...



Ah, I can see them now.  That looks like great fun right enough.


----------

